# Lansing Hedgehog Update



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, so a few people know that I have been thinking about getting a female hedgehog that lives nearby me that needs a new home. However, my mom rather disapproves of me getting a second hedgehog, although I think she would let me once I had all of the stuff anyway.
However...I found a woman who goes to my sewing class that would like a hedgehog. I wanted opinions from you guys on which of us would make a better home for this little girl. I understand if you all think she should go to the other woman, I'd just like opinions on who could give her the best home and why you think that. Here's the info for the hedgehog's current situation and what I know of the woman who would like a hedgehog, and info about me:

Hedgehog: She is currently a pet in a biology classroom. The teacher is the caretaker, and she said that while the hedgehog is safe and comfortable with her for now, she thinks that she would be happier in a quieter, home setting. I don't think the teacher has been taking the hedgehog home during weeknights, though I'm assuming (hoping...) that she takes her home on weekends. She said the hedgehog is shy, but would warm up with handling. I have not met the hedgehog though, so you never know just what she means by shy.

My Situation: I already have one hedgehog, Lily, that I have owned since August. I have money saved up and have already been making plans to make a new cage for Lily out of solid plastic cubes (with wire ones on the top for air), and to buy her a new wheel from Reaper. Whether or not I get this second hedgehog, I'll be going ahead with those plans. But once I get the new wheel and cage set up, I will have an extra wheel and cage. I also have bags of food that I feed Lily that I could switch a new hedgehog onto, once she was settled. The only things I would have left to get would be food dishes and an igloo. However, I don't have a steady job, I only do pet sitting and babysitting. I'm hoping to get a steady job, I have a list of places to check out for applications, but Michigan's economy is sucky right now, to say the least, so I don't know. Also, I would be keeping any hedgehogs up in my room, where the temperature stays warm day and night, and it's perfectly quiet during the day.

Other Possible Owner: She's an older lady, who works in an office. I believe she works at a school also, but I'm not sure. She said that several other people work in the same office, so I'm not sure how noisy it would be. When I discussed the hedgehog with her, she was asking whether she could keep it in her office, saying that it stays "very hot" in there all the time. She didn't know the exact temperature there. She also insinuated that she was hoping to keep the hedgehog only at her office, though I tried to tell her that it'd be better if she took her home at nights with her. I don't know whether or not she'd be willing to do that, or to keep the hedgehog at her home instead. But she has a steady income, and loves hedgehogs, though she hasn't done much research on them. 

I know I'm completely biased on the situation, given how much I'd like another hedgehog. That's why I'd like your opinions on whether I'm just being selfish and she could have a safer home with the other woman, or if you think I really could take her and provide for her. I know any money I make would be saved for hedgehog things, be it vet bills or food, or things they need to be happy. That's the best I can do at this point, until I know I have a steady part-time job. Thanks for reading this far, and please help me figure out what is best for this little girl.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

When it comes to keeping the hedgie in an office setting, I would be really worried about that. When it would be time for the hedgie to be active, no one would be there if something happened. If she truly "loves" hedgehogs, she would have no qualms about taking that hedgie into her home, and from your description it sounds like she does. Also, depending on the kind of office, it might not be suitable because people might start complaining about smell, and machines in offices are often very noisy so the hedgehog might not be a happy camper during the day.

If she's planning to keep the hedgie at the office instead of at home, I would recommend that you take her instead. It sounds like you have a better space for her, and it's good that you're dedicated to saving the money to care for hedgie needs. Do you have a space for quarantine for 30 days to be sure that nothing happens to Lily if the other is ill? If so, it sounds like you would be a better option compared to an office where there will be little to no interaction.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

if she doesnt know much about them(point for u)......then it might not be the pet for her, shes not sure where it will stay(point for u), cuz if its at her office, she wont kno if its okay, and it might be too late when she gets to work in the morning if shes never had 1(point 4 u) , and doesnt kno how to socialize it(point for u), or what if it gets really cold at night(point 4 u), and u have expierience(point), and have raised a great hedgie(point), kno all about them, sooooo......U= 7 her=0 sooo, plus food knowledge, treats,housing, temp, and everything that owners, do and have to kno, that is nessary to own and properly care for a hedgie!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

Thanks guys.  I think I might talk to the other woman a bit more, see if she's willing to keep the hedgehog at her house instead, and will be able to handle her each evening. If she's willing to do what it takes to keep this girl comfortable, I may let her take her, and just offer my support and help with questions and socializing.


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*



> but Michigan's economy is sucky right now, to say the least,


AMEN SISTER

i have one **** of a resume for a 20 year old, and can't get a job ANYWHERE

sorry, no opinion on the situation though


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

*bump* Anyone else have an opinion? I'm going to contact the other possible owner tonight and see if she's willing to keep the hedgehog at home, will be able to handle her enough, so on. If she agrees to do what the hedgie needs to be comfortable, I think I'm going to let her have her. *sigh* I'll also make sure she knows she can contact me for any questions, and if she discovers she can't handle having a hedgie for some reason, the hedgie will come to me and I might be able to keep her by then, or I'll go about finding another good home for her.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

I applaud you ^_^

I think that you've thought it through very thoroughly and know your own limits. It seems that you have everything well handled. Talk to the other lady, work with her and if she's unwilling to provide that proper care, then your course of action is clear.

Heh, this might be a bit beyond what you're aiming for, and if you don't word it the right way, they it can rub others the wrong way...Just that in the horse word, it's not unheard of to have actual contracts for people to sign, to make sure that they take care of the animal, and if they can't provide the proper home, then they are to contact you and give you the animal. It's sort of like how a reputable rescue would "filter" out people.

Good luck with everything! ^_^


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

I think you're making the right choice by talking to her more about it. It probably seems like she's not willing to give the hedgie the right kind of care but I think it's likely that she just doesn't understand hedgie needs and the responsibility that goes into taking care of them. I'm guessing she wanted to keep the hedgie at work because that's where we all spend most of our days but apparently she doesn't realize she's going to go to work everyday to clean a s*** covered wheel in front of everyone in the office sink and then watch her hedgie sleep all day (besides the other reasons mentioned of why this is a horrible idea). Talk to her about it and it could turn out that she really does care about giving her a good home. Don't forget there are caring people who can't have pets because of various reasons (allergies, no yard, landlord doesn't allow it, etc) who could be a right fit for a hedgie. And pets are especially appreciated by people who live alone.

No idea if any of this fits her situation but just putting it out there. Obviously if she doesn't seem like a good fit for the hedgie then you should let her know why and that you think she'd be better off with you. Also mention that this isn't a hedgie that's been properly socialized and it won't be the same as getting one from a breeder.


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Opinions on Best Home For Hedgehog (Warning: long post!)*

I feel that you should talk to her about getting a hedgie from a breeder. It doesn't seem as if she has ever had one, and since this hedgehog hasn't been properly socialized, it might be a chalenge. I am assuming that she wants a hedgie that can lounge on her lap most of the day and be her little buddy and help her through rough times and what every first time pet owner wants (what I mean by 'first time pet owner' is not that she never had some other animal in her care, but hedgehogs [from what I've read] are different because they are not fully domesticated.) Your situation looks more appealing to a headgehog that has not had a family life.

Tell us how everything turns out!

-Alexa


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, Mom has finally decided to tell me that no matter what I do, I won't be allowed to keep the second hedgehog forever.  So my plan now is, if the other possible owner wants her, then I will at least go get the hedgehog and take it to her (I would like to see her anyway, and see what conditions she's been kept in), and I have things I can give her, such as a cage and wheel. If the woman decides that she doesn't want to get her after all, or gets her and realizes that she can't keep her after all, then I will take the hedgehog for about two weeks, while finding a home for her. So keep an eye out for a hedgie adoption add from me in the next month or two. I'll probably be checking with the HWS, too.
Thanks to everyone who gave their opinions, but I forgot to mention that in my situation, I still have darn parents to answer to. :lol: Mom's being ridiculous about all of this, I think, but I can't change her mind.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry you cannot keep little quills, but if I was wanting someone in charge of insuring that a hedgie was going to go home to a good home, I'd put my money on you. :!:


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol: Thats the saddest story ever told xD I probably wont be able to get a hedgehog for a while. My "Almost dad" doesn't want another animal DX


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, Basmati.  I'm hoping the current owner will let me take her for a couple of weeks if the other possible owner won't take her. It may be a bit of stress to change homes, but she wouldn't be in a noisy classroom, she'd be in a warmer setting (they're only keeping her from high 60's to low 70's!), and I'd take good care of her for as long as I had her. So we'll see what happens...still no replies in emails yet. *sigh*

Yona - Aw, I'm sorry.  Those darn parents, always getting in the way! :lol: Hopefully you'll be able to get one soon, though...


----------

